# Neue Java Updates 7u15, 6u41, and JavaFX 2.2.7 veröffentlicht



## Thomas Darimont (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

heute wurde wieder ein neues Java Update veröffentlicht
Download:
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk7-downloads-1880260.html 

Release Notes:
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/topics/security/javacpufeb2013update-1905892.html

Gruß Tom


----------

